
How to Pronounce Hexadecimal - gammarator
http://www.bzarg.com/p/how-to-pronounce-hexadecimal/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10660598](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10660598)

